# Does Anyone Know Of a website that Ships MAC to Australia??



## Blonde_mafia (Sep 28, 2010)

MAC cosmetics are soo expensive here compared to overseas. Cant seem to find a Legit site :-/ Please helppp


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm, do you want the current collection or like previous ones?


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 28, 2010)

This is probably the best one out there:

ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics

You could always try asking for a CP (Custom Purchase) in the Want's n Wishes section.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f187/

It's pretty much a place where you can either request that someone purchase items on your behalf or where you can post a wish list of things that you want and people who have them will reply to you.


----------



## friedargh (Sep 30, 2010)

I second allcosmeticswholesale.com, also I've heard of Rock the catwalk (although have personally never ordered from there). However, these don't stock the full range and you sort of need to be lucky if you're after popular stuff because it has a tendency to sell out!

I would also be cautious about getting MAC from strawberrynet. 

HTH!


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw on tv recently that paypal has set up its own website where you can buy from US stores and they provide the US mailing address. I don't know much about it but it seems like a great way to access sites like MAC and Sephora. The website is www.hopshopgo.com, I hope that helps.


----------



## Redaddict (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I saw on tv recently that paypal has set up its own website where you can buy from US stores and they provide the US mailing address. I don't know much about it but it seems like a great way to access sites like MAC and Sephora. The website is www.hopshopgo.com, I hope that helps._

 
Has anyone used this service?  I am interested but am thinking that it's going to be hugely expensive... although probably still cheaper than buying products here!


----------



## Blonde_mafia (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Hmm, do you want the current collection or like previous ones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The current collection would be ideal but even the previous ones would be great


----------



## Blonde_mafia (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_This is probably the best one out there:

ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics

You could always try asking for a CP (Custom Purchase) in the Want's n Wishes section.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f187/

It's pretty much a place where you can either request that someone purchase items on your behalf or where you can post a wish list of things that you want and people who have them will reply to you._

 

*Thanks so much ill check it out now*


----------



## *a* (Oct 28, 2010)

I use www.parceliton.com to buy from MAC US. Lyka from Parcel It On is very helpful, and every transaction has gone smoothly. I highly recommend them.


----------



## alexh3118 (Nov 7, 2010)

its parceliton.com.au


----------



## Lindalooby (Mar 26, 2011)

Try priceusa.com it is an australian company and they ship anything. Its easy I have just put in a mac order myself.


----------



## sorbrenraw (May 30, 2011)

Hi all,

  	Am also shopping for a freight forwarder and came across USA Shopping Affair (www.usashoppingaffair.com.au)  Her charges are very competitive and it seems from 1 Jul 2011 onwards, the shipping fee is a flat fee of $10 up to 20kg!!!  Be still my heart as my credit card will suffer for this.  I sent a query and she called me at 6 pm as I missed her call earlier in the afternoon.  Talk about dedication!  Am very impressed and will report back after I've used her services.


----------



## princess sarah (Jul 30, 2011)

I Have found a few sellers on eBay that are authentic sellers that ship to aus and I have a seller in Canada that I email my wish list and she gets it all for me. Have to be careful tho because a lot on there sell fake stuff. So I have done my research well and sticking to these sellers. Compared to aus prices I save from $5-$15 per item including postage.... Only buy foundations for first time at counters to get my colours right


----------



## xintricate (Aug 28, 2011)

i also recommend allcosmeticswholesale.com  plus there's strawberrynet.com although their selection isn't very large


----------



## smlon2 (Oct 19, 2011)

I've used some mail forwarding services, which are great if you're buying in bulk from US department stores, but for small purchases it's too $$$ - plus if I want any pro products like the MAC pro palette eyeshadow refills, you can only purchase via MAC Cosmetics in US directly, and they don't accept AU credit cards 

  	Same applies for some of the US wholesale sites - they have usually discontinued stock or you need to buy heaps to qualify to buy.  Other than the odd exception, a lot of the wholesale sites sell fake MAC.

  	I buy mostly off eBay and save heaps compared to going to Myer/DJ's.  There are also a lot of fakes on eBay - usually the MAC palettes, but also some of the lipsticks/Lady Gaga stuff so you have to be careful.

  	I've bought lipsticks and pro palettes/refills from eBay stores (I use Peach & Primrose mostly - http://stores.ebay.com.au/Peach-and-Primrose).  They have authentic MAC and it's cheaper than AU Department stores, especially when you buy multiple items.  You can't even get the refills here anyway other than through Pro Stores and I think you have to be a makeup artist.  They've just started selling a limited collection of refills through MAC Australia I noticed, but much more expensive.

  	Hope this helps.


----------

